

Army To Develop Halo-Style Electric Pulses - electic
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/11/emp-grenades/

======
TommyDANGerous
I second that. Huge fan of Halo, and huge fan of our military. EMP grenades
can be extremely helpful, but the more advanced the enemy the more damage it
will do. Thus, if used against us, it would hurt a lot.

~~~
electic
True.

